# Fisherman Finds missing person with downscan



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

I have to imagine that rescue teams are using this in search of drowning victims as it would be much faster.


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

I've launched there numerous times over the years.


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

The tech is amazing,, too good. Sliding quickly into cheating if not there already. Shooting fish in a barrel as it were. 

For the recreational angler, you have to make your own personal call on that. 

For tournaments,, IMO they should not be allowed, and add GPS to that. Contests should revolve around skill and luck, not who can afford the best tech. I mean, what's next, gill nets?


----------

